# MRE's



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was getting ready to spend the day out hunting.Told my wife I wished I had a Hot Meal.Come to find out she had 2 cases of MRE's stashed.

Nice to have a Hot Meal without building a fire.Just wondering how many more use them? 

No I don't know where she got them.

big rockpile


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Have had many a hot meal perched up there in a tree stand.  You can also buy the heaters seperate and use them to heat other foods. I always have a few in my pack just in case.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Good idea.
On another forum, the thread was BOB stuff you carry in your vehicle.
Of course this included first aid, car stuff, blankets,tarps, axe, shovel. etc.
Have been carring this stuff for years, but reading the list over, someone brought up MRE's.
Have a case plus a couple of extras in the basement, never thought of throwing some in the truck. So, did so the same day
Guess it pays to check for ideas from time to time. Thanks


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Okay I HAVE to ask.. Do those things taste good or is it more along the lines of --if your in the middle of BFE its better than nothing? 
I normally make homemade packs and we eat those when out on the trail.. But heck if those taste good would sure be more conviant than me spending time preparing meals LOL...


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

There is four MRE's under the seat of every vehicle we own. I got into that habit in wyoming. And just can't break it in tennessee. Even though I'm never more than 10 miles from stores or gas stations here.
I get them from places like Sportman's warehouse, army navy stores,ect.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> Okay I HAVE to ask.. Do those things taste good or is it more along the lines of --if your in the middle of BFE its better than nothing?
> I normally make homemade packs and we eat those when out on the trail.. But heck if those taste good would sure be more conviant than me spending time preparing meals LOL...


Don't pay to ask me because I'll eat anything.To me they are good,plus I have plenty to eat.

big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i like to stay hungry when i hunt. i don't eat breakfast. i do take coffee, lol. if i know i plan to be out all day, i will pack a sandwich and maybe a few pretzels. this makes the "harvest dinner" something to look forward to.

i used to rely on m&m peanuts or snickers. i don't know what it is, but i have better luck when i take the m&m's.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they are ok 
my wife refers to the as meals rejected by eatiopians ( no offence to any starving africans , just something her cuz in th army called them)

what it comes down to is if you are a picky eater ( have you made 2 or more complaints about meals served in a resurant in the last 6 months) then no

if you will eat whatever form of nurishment place infront of you (dogfood included) yes

for every one in the middle they are ok 

i place them right about there with a tv dinner since that is what they are in slightly different packaging


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

On A relatated note. The company here in the Valley that makes/made M R E 's is now closing its plant here. Why? Because there was A Arab Woman at J F K in N Y who had detailed plans of the plant, And A list of posions to add to the M R E 's. Here list also instructed her how to get A phoney green card and get A job as A resident Alien from Mexico. Kinda scary. My one nephew used to work there as A security guard, He said he was protecting the food his brother and 10's of thousands of others in the Military were eating. But I also keep A bunch of them around. Great for snacks and such. And for traveling. If you ever break down you can at least eat.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Has anyone here eaten C-rations or K-rations for more than 1 or 2 meals? If so, I think that you'll aggree that MREs are gormet meals by comparison.They are also a lot lighter to carry.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Used to eat C-rats, long time ago and MREs are a delicacy compared to them. Really good unless you have them all the time. I didn't want any for ten years after my "crotch" time. Funny, I was restacking and checking stores this morn and I have 23 cases now plus some related items. There are two cases that have been used out of on camping trips,day hikes, and just messing around or picnicing. If backpacking I take out just what I want as they are heavy with all the packaging. Keeping them is your vehicle is not a real good idea as the heat rapidly deterioates the flavor/nutrient value. I keep simple stuff like BeenyWeenies and food bars. Hard to beat pork and beans for the moisture and food value. One thing about MREs-you will not go hungry eating them and they are a balanced meal. wc


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Gideon... I wish I had more cases of MREs. I think that they're pretty tastey compared C & K rats.


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

Mres are good if not eaten to often. If hungry they are very good. Also has toilet paper, matches, candy, crackers, cheese or jelly, instant coffee and a few other things. I keep a few on the boat. They were free after the big hurricane before you could buy food.


----------

